# Khan's Treasures



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Khan and I go for a walk every morning, and afternoon. Weather permitting.
For our morning walk we go to the school and do laps around the school yard. He started finding "treasures" a couple months ago and he would carry these all the way home to "show" Dad.
Anyway, it has now become a part of our daily activity. He will find something either in the school yard, or in the ditch on our way home. He doesn't miss a day without returning with "something" from our walks.
Here is a picture of last weeks "Finds" 
The weather was pretty crummy, so we only went once a day!
We now take all his treasures back to the school yard and put them along the fence so he can "find" them again.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Cute! I love how Khan is just staring out the window all forlorn-like. He wants his treasures back! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That's pretty cute. You should make a piece of art with all the treasures he brings home...that would be cool!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

How cute!! Aspen is the same way. We'll be out jogging and he'll find a big stick or baseball or something and he'll carry it in his mouth all the way home. Funny dogs we have... :tongue:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I am in agreement with danemama....you should make something with all his findings! Love his face in the door!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Kinda like in that movie with Chevy Chase, Farrah Fawcett, and the kid from Tim Allen's old TV show. That would mean we couldn't put them back for him to find again! You would think you would always have a supply of sticks around; but he is very picky. If they are too skinny he ends up chomping through before we get home. Guess we will have to go cut some limbs and then strategically place them so he can find them! Jeez, talk about High Maintenance!! LOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

How stinkin' cute! He must be so proud of himself! I love him looking out the screen at his findings. However, I am very surprised to not see a few pinecones in the mix!! :biggrin:


----------

